
Apple CEO Tim Cook: 'You Will See Us Do More in the Pro Area' - filleokus
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/02/28/apple-ceo-tim-cook-pro-creative-area-important/
======
draw_down
> "Don't think something we've done or something that we're doing that isn't
> visible yet is a signal that our priorities are elsewhere," Cook also told
> investors.

Instead, use the fact that the Mac Pro is languishing without an update for
nearly 1200 days as that signal.

I don't think there is really any way around it, they are currently failing
this market segment pretty badly.

